# Babysitters MotorCity



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Anyone living in MC that has older teenage children who would want to or already do the odd night babysitting for extra cash?

Let me know please  x


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

hey I dont leave in motor city and im not a teeneager but ive plenty of experience and currently work in a nursery!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

trilogygirls said:


> hey I dont leave in motor city and im not a teeneager but ive plenty of experience and currently work in a nursery!


Oh fantastic  even better lol! Was just thinking that was best option, so thought if MC easier to get home!

We moved here 2 weeks ago but have a 3 year old and every now and again we shall want to go out  ill PM you


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Anyone got leads on baby sitters around Green Community (West) ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

zovi said:


> Anyone living in MC that has older teenage children who would want to or already do the odd night babysitting for extra cash?
> 
> Let me know please  x


My friend's daughter is 15 and is always looking for extra pocket money. She is reliable and sensible and regularly looks after her 8 year old sister. She lives in MC. PM your number if you would like and I'll pass the message on. Thx


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

any similar in Jumeira?!!


----------



## mimi2011 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sandstorm said:


> My friend's daughter is 15 and is always looking for extra pocket money. She is reliable and sensible and regularly looks after her 8 year old sister. She lives in MC. PM your number if you would like and I'll pass the message on. Thx


Would your friend's daughter be able or allowed to babysit for us. We have just moved to MC two weeks ago and want to organise somebody responsible to look after our son. There's no minding on him as he's 10 years old.


----------



## gratitud3 (Nov 15, 2012)

hi, anyone found a babysitter yet? Im a nanny in MC and looking for babysitting jobs but only night times


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Just a polite reminder, that while I understand the frustrations looking for babysitters etc, to pay (effectively employ) someone who is not on your sponsorship, nor comes from an agency isn't allowed and should something happen, the consequences for all parties could be horrific - so please be careful.


----------



## Tzoutzou (Apr 8, 2013)

I would be interested in occasional babysitting for my two year old daughter too!!! I live in MC


----------

